# Axillary Block billing time



## nboening (Jun 24, 2009)

Does the anesthesia time when billing for an Axillary Block that starts @ 12:55 and actual surgery starts @ 13:09 get billed from the start of the block or start of the surgery and is the block billed separately?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 24, 2009)

If the block is placed as the mode of anesthesia you may report the block time and necessary monitoring in addition to the case time.  This may be reported as discontinuous time if there is a break in attendance between placement and case time.

Julie, CPC


----------

